# Karlie Comb



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi there 
Mandy - (Embee) you mentioned a Karlie comb and I thought I would get one but there are loads! What one do you mean - a comb shaped one or a mat splitter? Help! 
Also was looking at Les Pooches brushes and have been reading the comments which are pretty mixed. I currently have a couple of slickers - one seems to bother Daisy more than the other but neither goes well in the nooks and crannies (armpits!). She has a fairly loose coat but it is prone to matting quite quickly. Have ordered some tropiclean demat in a small spray style bottle (been using Pet Head til now). 
All comments will be very gratefully received.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Emma

I know what you mean - I've keep searching for the perfect comb and brush. I've just received a red Les Pooches brush but Biscuit's coat seems so thick and it feels like hard work and I feel it must be uncomfortable for him when I pull it through as he keeps moving away from me. I've got a comb but again, his coat feels too thick. It's also the nooks and crannies for me too which are a problem to get into. He's just on the verge of an adult coat and I'm dreading it! Maybe I need to look at horse grooming products?


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ha Ha  Never thought the coat would be so all consuming - I quite enjoy it but want to get it right!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

emmabaily07 said:


> Hi there
> Mandy - (Embee) you mentioned a Karlie comb and I thought I would get one but there are loads! What one do you mean - a comb shaped one or a mat splitter? Help!
> Also was looking at Les Pooches brushes and have been reading the comments which are pretty mixed. I currently have a couple of slickers - one seems to bother Daisy more than the other but neither goes well in the nooks and crannies (armpits!). She has a fairly loose coat but it is prone to matting quite quickly. Have ordered some tropiclean demat in a small spray style bottle (been using Pet Head til now).
> All comments will be very gratefully received.


Emma the Karlie coarse comb is this one http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1069/karlie-coarse-comb. Also look at my blog here http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/category/grooming/1.html for posts on how I groom my girls and the stuff I use.


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

So glad I asked Many - that doesn't look anything like the viscious thing I was looking at ! Will head to your blog now. (although I am sure I have looked already). 
Em x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Mandy - very useful! x


----------

